# Solved: Sims 2 Game for Mac Crashes



## dianabanana27 (Aug 23, 2010)

You all probably get a ton of these, but this is really frustrating me. I just bought a brand new Sims 2 (original) off the Apple store, so it's legit. It says it needs a mac of 10.3.8 OR LATER, and my mac is a 10.6.4. Yet it doesn't work. It will load the loading page and suddenly quit, saying that it quit unexpectedly and it comes up with a screen that has all this technical stuff I don't understand. I am fairly good with computers but this one is stumping me. I have enough memory for the game, as it needs 3 GB. I don't know what's going on. Someone please help!! The game is brand new!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you have the 1.0 Rev F update installed?

http://www.macgamefiles.com/detail.php?item=18775 or 
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games/demos_updates/thesims2.html


----------



## dianabanana27 (Aug 23, 2010)

i tried downloading it and it worked, but the game still crashed at the loading screen. ughh. thanks though..


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Start */Applications/Utilities/Console* and click *Show Log List*. Highlight *All Messages* and then run Sims.

Look back at this screen and we may get some helpful error messages over why its failing.

P.S. Has this game been installed or moved to your hard drive or are you running directly from CD?


----------



## dianabanana27 (Aug 23, 2010)

well its installed so i guess thats it. i moved it to my desktop which installed it. how do i get to the /Applications/Utilities/Console thing?


----------



## dianabanana27 (Aug 23, 2010)

wait, i may have figured it out. hold on.


----------



## dianabanana27 (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for all your help!


----------

